# Picking a stallion



## Lepeppylass (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm trying to find a stallion for my maiden AMHA mare, but I am having a heck of a time! I cant seem to find listings in the usual places (dreamhorse, equine now). Is there a secret to finding a mini stallion? looking for more of a stockhorse build, not the arabian type, under 33", great temperament and finally color is a plus! Is this mission impossible?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 13, 2016)

Move near me I have one! Haha.

Might want to ask on Facebook.


----------



## chandab (Feb 13, 2016)

Facebook is a good place to look these days, lots of mini for sale groups. You could try checking with breeders in your area; LB has a breeder page (I think it's the small horse connect link up above), LB also has a sales page (link also above). [Those links are at the top of the page, and I know I've seen stallions for sale on the sale page.] You might try that auction link up there too, there are usually a couple stallions listed (I bought one of my mares through that auction site).


----------



## Lepeppylass (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone! We're working on bringing her temp papers permanent (as soon as my printer cooperates and I get pictures) then diving in to our first breeding! The mini stallions nearest me are very Arab typey, so I will keep hunting!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Feb 13, 2016)

Forgive the winter woolies! This is Crystal, she's 32.75" of sass! Shes the first to the gate each morning and greets me with a whinny. I can't wait to see what she produces


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Feb 17, 2016)

I know you said you didn't want an "arab" type stallion, which most mini's are as breed standard used to be a miniature of an arabian. There are now stock-type halter classes. If your mare is more stock type I wouldn't shy away from a stallion just because he has a pretty head. Look at his body mass and how he is built, just because he is stretched out doesn't mean he couldn't throw a nice stock type foal.

Are we allowed to post links to stallions on this page for her to look at? Anyone know?


----------



## Lepeppylass (Feb 17, 2016)

Strangeaddiction said:


> I know you said you didn't want an "arab" type stallion, which most mini's are as breed standard used to be a miniature of an arabian. There are now stock-type halter classes. If your mare is more stock type I wouldn't shy away from a stallion just because he has a pretty head. Look at his body mass and how he is built, just because he is stretched out doesn't mean he couldn't throw a nice stock type foal.
> 
> Are we allowed to post links to stallions on this page for her to look at? Anyone know?


You can just pm me links so we don't get into trouble?


----------



##  (Feb 17, 2016)

If you have permission from the owner(s), you can post the stallion pictures here. Just have the owner(s) send you permission via email.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Feb 17, 2016)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> If you have permission from the owner(s), you can post the stallion pictures here. Just have the owner(s) send you permission via email, and then forward the email on to me at [email protected] so I have verification if anyone questions it.


I dont think I'll be posting because one of the co-owners can't/doesn't use the internet/computers so I wont have document-able permission.


----------

